# A Pencil is my Camera



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

I used to do a lot of drawing and painting. Then I went to college, got married, built a career, and raised 9 kids. I thought I'd dust off the old skills and try my hand at drawing a bird dog with colored pencils and pastels. Here's what I came up with. It's a portrait of Sam, Jeff Nichols' (Shagrunner on UBDF) English Setter. I took a pic of the drawing with my little Canon point and shoot digital cam. The flash washed out the colors some...but you get the idea. I think it will be fun to sharpen up the skills and get creative.










Have a great weekend.

Rob


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thats some good look'in stuff Rob...  

I always like pencil drawings...shows good imagination and skills..

Thanks for sharing....


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Wow! 9 kids!?! Oh, and that drawing is amazing!!!


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Great picture SS. That is awesome.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks, guys. I appreciate the feedback. I will be working on some more. I enjoyed this one and I think bird dogs are beautiful.


----------

